# I know there's already a thread but had to get it off my chest



## Johnnny (Nov 14, 2004)

Regarding personal attacks, insults, name calling, & "jokes"

I personally think that such behavior is a waste of everyone's time & energy when we could be doing more constructive things like helping someone divise a new training routine/regimine or diet. Or giving advice on relationship problems that members maybe having, or advice on computers, or discussing news issues, being critics to the latest movies, discussing all types of sports especially the NHL lockout & so on.

Flamming & personal attacks IMO is for childeren. I bet the teenagers on this forum think we must all be teenagers btw we're acting here.

Personally I'm sick of it all, not just against me, but to everyone else who's getting flammed around the forum.

It seems to be a new trend to start flamming ppl around here just for the fun of it.

Some might say it's a joke, but there's a difference between a friendly little insulting joke & all out personal attacks towards members & their families.

Members may not like some members, but all you have to do is say your piece in a humainly fashion.

But IMO I'd rather not hate anyone. Hate is such a useless emotion no matter how stupid someone's comments may be hate is not necessary.

Ppl online don't know you for shit. They've never met you in person or spent quality time with you in PERSON. So they can't say they really truly know you online.

The only way that they may have some idea of how a person is, is if they take the time to get to know them a little through PM's & then eventually 
e-mail &/or Instant Messaging.

& even then they don't fully know you as they haven't spent time with you in person.

Just MO.

Just b/c ppl don't always agree with ppl's opinions regarding different issues does not mean that you have to hate someone & flame/personal attack them.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

And your point is??.....jk


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Personally I'm sick of it all, not just against me, but to everyone else who's getting flammed around the forum.





> It seems to be a new trend to start flamming ppl around here just for the fun of it.


I feel the same way, I'm always getting abused at this board   




> Members may not like some members, but all you have to do is say your piece in a humainly fashion.


I say they be adults about it and keep to themself.  What's the point?  We can't go around telling everyone in the world we don't like that we don't like them (in a humainly fashionable way) so why start?  
This applies more for the internet than real life though, there's just little reason to have to defend yourself on a message board


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 14, 2004)

Crono1000 I'm glad you agree.

But I also think that it's important to be this way in real life as well, but as you said even more so online


----------



## Flex (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Ppl online don't know you for shit. They've never met you in person or spent quality time with you in PERSON. So they can't say they really truly know you online.



EXACTLY what i told you yesterday, no?



			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> I personally think that such behavior is a waste of everyone's time & energy when we could be doing more constructive things like helping someone divise a new training routine/regimine or diet. Or giving advice on relationship problems that members maybe having, or advice on computers, or discussing news issues, being critics to the latest movies, discussing all types of sports especially the NHL lockout & so on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flex (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I also think that it's important to be this way in real life as well



agreed 100%. but the internet ISN'T real life.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 14, 2004)

We are all human beings & I think ppl even on the internet should act like it.

The way we act online also reflects what type of human beings we are in reality.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I personally think that such behavior is a waste of everyone's time & energy when we could be doing more constructive things like helping someone divise a new training routine/regimine or diet. Or giving advice on relationship problems that members maybe having, or advice on computers, or discussing news issues, being critics to the latest movies, discussing all types of sports especially the NHL lockout & so on.




this thread doesnt fall into any of these categories.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 14, 2004)

I do not see why anyone should conduct themselves on the internet any differently than they would in person, yes the internet is real life and we are all real people. We should treat each other with respect and courtesy just as we would want to be treated. 

The internet is used more and more every day for communication, to say it is not real is stupid. Maybe if everyone used their real names and posted their real pics they would feel less anonymous and act differently.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio



> I do not see why anyone should conduct themselves on the internet any differently than they would in person, yes the internet is real life and we are all real people. We should treat each other with respect and courtesy just as we would want to be treated.



Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Regarding personal attacks, insults, name calling, & "jokes"
> 
> I personally think that such behavior is a waste of everyone's time & energy when we could be doing more constructive things like helping someone divise a new training routine/regimine or diet. Or giving advice on relationship problems that members maybe having, or advice on computers, or discussing news issues, being critics to the latest movies, discussing all types of sports especially the NHL lockout & so on.
> 
> ...




Hey Johnny, fuck off.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 14, 2004)

Monolith



> Hey Johnny, fuck off.



I suppose this guy is just trying to start something.

So sad, I guess he has nothing better to do with his time.

What a waste.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Monolith
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You smell, you fat doodie-head.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 14, 2004)

Monolith



> You smell, you fat doodie-head.



I feel bad for this individual as it is clear he has nothing better to do.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> We are all human beings & I think ppl even on the internet should act like it.
> 
> The way we act online also reflects what type of human beings we are in reality.



uh oh... you mean you guys are real? I thought this place was for fictitious characters and AI experiments. Hmm, I seem to have been in the wrong place all this time. Error, error, must re-evaluate, non sequitur , errror, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...., crack , sizzle, poof.


OD


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 14, 2004)

Ocean Dude



> uh oh... you mean you guys are real? I thought this place was for fictitious characters and AI experiments. Hmm, I seem to have been in the wrong place all this time. Error, error, must re-evaluate, non sequitur , errror, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...., crack , sizzle, poof.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Ocean Dude


Psst, it's a joke Johnny... 
OD


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_I agree Johnnny but you should not be the one telling us this. You know for sure that your defensive behavior about most topics generates more bad debates than an actual attack on someone._


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> So sad, I guess he has nothing better to do with his time.


that makes two of us, you stupid fudge robber


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> uh oh... you mean you guys are real? I thought this place was for fictitious characters and AI experiments. Hmm, I seem to have been in the wrong place all this time. Error, error, must re-evaluate, non sequitur , errror, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...., crack , sizzle, poof.
> 
> 
> OD




what's this?  OD cracking a joke?  Do I hint sarcasm?  Usually you don't get people's sarcasm OD, you're coming around.  Pretty funny too


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny... Good words of wisdom 

Prince... Couldn't agree with you more. 

People should be able to express themselves and voice their opinions with out getting insulted and ridiculed for it. If one does not agree, then can simply say "I don't agree" and state their reason. Other than that, they can switch threads and go to a thread that contains a subject they do agree with. When I started IM here I did the same thing from time to time. If I disagreed with someone I would launch derogatory comments and then the name calling would start in and believe me nobody accomplished anything by this. The only outcome was maybe a few hurt feelings. This is something that is completely unnecessary. I learned that it was not the right way to carry out a conversation here, and I did a 360 degree change. Now I try to be careful how I word things and do my best to consider other peoples feelings here on the forum. I know most of you are probably thinking...yeah right, what was I doing the past few days. Well I do get upset like anyone else when being attacked by harsh, demeaning, and vicious words launched against me, or my family I do get defensive. But I agree with Johnnny and Prince.. People should try to think more before typing and saying something that might be insulting to another individual. As Prince stated, it is the same as talking to someone face to face. Anyway I am now out of coffee and have blabbered enough here so I am through.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Monolith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

Now see Johnny, if you hadn't replied in a provoking way it would have died.  But you fanned the flame.  It is human nature.  I am sure non of us would do this to eachother face to face.  Ahh,, anonomitity...I love it.  I am actually a nice and quiet person.  Iam a total introvert in person.


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm really an A-hole in real life, I'm just commenting on how we should treat people here on the forum    

<Just Kidding>


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 14, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I'm really an A-hole in real life, I'm just commenting on how we should treat people here on the forum


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

i get more pissed about anonymity taking action in the car than I do on the internet.  on the internet i can punch back or at least joke or something, but i hate when people honk me in traffic.

Get this, just last night a game ended so there was lots of traffic and lots of cops.  I went up to a red light and needed to turn right.  all around us are cops and so I do the lawful thing and make a complete stop although I wouldn't really need to.  Ok so normally most people wouldn't but I did anyway.  where I come from people get pulled over for not stopping completely at a stop sign all the time.  And I have tit in the car with me so obviously I'm gonna be very careful when I drive because one of my biggest fears is losing her, and even worst if its my fault and could have been prevented.

anyway, so I stop at a red light is really all u have to know.  and the guy honks at me like a fucking leunatic.  The way the guy honked at me you would think I like just pulled out a Nazi flag, or summoned Satan, or ran over orphans, or voted for Bush or something.  It made me so mad.  I hate getting honked for no reason.  I made a whole thread about it once.  It's one of the few things that steams me up really bad.  And I'm a very patient person.  

after he honked me and i realized it was more than a friendly reminder I stopped in the middle of the turn to get my point across.


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> The way the guy honked at me you would think I like just pulled out a Nazi flag, or summoned Satan, or ran over orphans.
> after he honked me and i realized it was more than a friendly reminder I stopped in the middle of the turn to get my point across.


  

Nice one Crono, but notice how I removed the Bush comment


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

dammit, if I had known whole "accept the president you didn't vote for/ criticize the president you did vote for" rule beforehand I woulda voted for Bush so I could still give him shit


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Nov 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Monolith
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for this individual as it is clear he has nothing better to do.



Nanner nanner you fathead!


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Nanner nanner you fathead!


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

I think he is joking around with ya Johnnny.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

the first time monolith said that was funny, the second time was brilliant, the third time is classic


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Now see Johnny, if you hadn't replied in a provoking way it would have died.  But you fanned the flame.  It is human nature.  I am sure non of us would do this to each other face to face.  Ahh,, anonymity...I love it.  I am actually a nice and quiet person.  Iam a total introvert in person.


Sigh, Jeanie, you can inspire even the most anonymous and introverted men to extend their hidden extroverted sides in the most provocative and embarrassing ways. 


OD


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Sigh, Jeanie, you can inspire even the most anonymous and introverted men to extend their hidden extroverted sides in the most provocative and embarrassing ways.
> 
> 
> OD


 
These are the exact words I was just getting ready to use


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Sigh, Jeanie, you can inspire even the most anonymous and introverted men to extend their hidden extroverted sides in the most provocative and embarrassing ways.
> 
> 
> OD


  I don't get it?


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

OD always talks like that after a few glasses of wine.  

We just agree with him


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I don't get it?


Uhm, blush, it's a male thing Jeanie... ahem, you excite us.
  :blush:
OD


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 14, 2004)

If someone bothers you that much then put them on ignore. Whats wrong with a little ball busting? Ive had enough of political correctness to make me wretch,besides, this thing is nothing but bytes on a screen. Or is playing "Grand Theft Auto" real life?  So grow up and quit whining. Personaly I love getting insulted here, its all good fun. What I cant stand is someone who never,ever makes a meaningful contribution to a thread. Thats how I can at least stand Manlicon, at least he's intelligent enough to say something sensible on occasion.

                         Computers are part fantasy. If we ever met in life ,"which we wont",we'd probably laugh our asses off. So pop a valium and relax. As for myself, and I hold a PHD in ballbusting, I apologize in advance for getting a little carried away on occasion....................................Rich


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Uhm, blush, it's a male thing Jeanie... ahem, you excite us.
> :blush:
> OD


 Oh!  You got a woody!


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

Rich,


There is nothing wrong with a little ball busting if that is all it is. But when the insults carry on beyond that it's clearly wrong. If you think that your discussions with people on the board equates to just a "Grand Theft Auto Game" then.... well that is up to you. Many of the people here look at it a different way. Many have been a member of this forum for years and have met some very decent people who their words mean much more than just bytes on the screen.. Words can hurt people, simple as that. Everyone is human here. Not everyone has emotion like a rock like you seem to indicate here.

It is also funny how I keep hearing this comment "I can't stand someone who never ever makes a meaningful contribution to a thread." There is no standard here Rich as to what people should contribute. Those that have extensive knowledge in a subject will likely contribute information when that subject arises. Others may just be here to have fun, joke around, and learn from others that can pass on their knowledge. If you are referring to me Rich. I have contributed advice to others in many cases. I also enjoy joking around with people in what you may define as "meaningless conversation." But to me it is not meaningless, it makes me feel good to joke with people and frankly helps take the edge of my day in many cases. When I joke around though, it is generally in the "Open Forum" where this area to my understanding is for just that. This area is there for people to talk about anything they care to talk about. If it is joking around great, If it is bringing up local news events, Great! But to have you and others complain that they feel an individual is not contributing.... well that is a joke. Those individuals in my mind must have pretty low self esteme about themselves. I guess it makes them feel better to try to put down others to make themselves feel more powerful (I don't know.)

When I notice new posts and I feel I can answer their questions, I will surely respond. Even if this means referring them to a link containing information that had been forwarded to me within the threads. But Rich, If people don't contribute any valuable body building information or what not, does this mean they are bad people? Maybe they don't know the answers to many of the questions that people introduce? Maybe they are shy? Maybe they just like to learn from others? But to make that point, to me is the most ridiculous thing I've heard. I used to listen to your opinions in the politic threads and actually stick up for you cause I thought even if you were full of it, you believed what you were saying and didn't deserve to be picked on like you were.
But with the words that you say here, I now can fully understand why you were picked on.

One thing you must learn Rich, is even though you are not talking to a individuals in person here, you are still talking to people. Just because they are words on a screen, doesn't mean that people should be insulted and degraded. It means they should be treated and respected like people, as I would hope that you would want to be treated.

Rich, you have a lot to learn about people.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Oh!  You got a woody!


  I knew you would figure it out. But I hold you responsible...

OD


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope



> I agree Johnnny but you should not be the one telling us this. You know for sure that your defensive behavior about most topics generates more bad debates than an actual attack on someone.



I only get defensive regarding a "certain" few issues which I have let go b/c it's not worth my time even though the other side doesn't always provide proof upcoughperchestcough one example even with many other wise brains agreeing with the issue.

But I have AFTER AWHILE let things go.

Jeanie



> Now see Johnny, if you hadn't replied in a provoking way it would have died. But you fanned the flame. It is human nature. I am sure non of us would do this to eachother face to face. Ahh,, anonomitity...I love it. I am actually a nice and quiet person. Iam a total introvert in person.



See I did not insult him as that is what he was trying to get me to do.

If you see at the beginning of my thread, I was only quoting myself that I think it's a waste of time & stupide what he was doing.

But I didn't insult him

OceanDude

I know it was a joke that confused smiley was just in fun.

"If I wanted to be a real ahole I would've said screw you or something".

Rich46yo



> So grow up and quit whining. Personaly I love getting insulted here, its all good fun. What I cant stand is someone who never,ever makes a meaningful contribution to a thread. Thats how I can at least stand Manlicon, at least he's intelligent enough to say something sensible on occasion.
> 
> Computers are part fantasy. If we ever met in life ,"which we wont",we'd probably laugh our asses off. So pop a valium and relax. As for myself, and I hold a PHD in ballbusting, I apologize in advance for getting a little carried



I'm sorry but I have to strongly disagree with you on this one.

There's no need for adolescent behavior.

Actually I correct myself, there are many adolescents that behave better than many here.

But would rather not insult you or anyone.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

those are cool smileys


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> I knew you would figure it out. But I hold you responsible...
> 
> OD


 

 

 file:///C:/Program Files/FunWebProducts/Shared/Cache/SmileyCentralBtn.html#
Copyright © 2004 SmileyCentral.com. All Rights Reserved. http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZS


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

Are you a member of that smiley site? I can't access it.. I am denied.
I don't think I'm blocking it either.

Ok wait it could be java.. I am blocking java on my side..
That could be the problem.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> file:///C:/Program Files/FunWebProducts/Shared/Cache/SmileyCentralBtn.html#
> Copyright © 2004 SmileyCentral.com. All Rights Reserved. http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZS


well I here you about the guardian angle but can you tell the angel to take a manna break and let me come in and give you neck rubs, and feet rubs and...

OD


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2004)

I remember now...I checked out that smiley site way back when.
The reason I avoided it is that in order to get to the smileys you have to acknowldege and agree to their Active X  menu.   I don't like to allow Active X controls.  Once you do that you open up your system to vulnerablity.  Most would think that you can trust that site (which I would hope you could), but I try to stay safe.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

As I've said I think that this flamming & personal attack business has gone to far on this forum.

Live & let live.

If you don't like someone's opinion just say so but there's no need for personal attacks & flamming b/c if someone strongly believes something there is no changing their mind even if their wrong.

I personally think that all of this flamming is bringing down the quality of the forum in comparision to what it used to be.

I guarantee that many ppl in real life are not the way they are online. They pretend they're someone else.

I personally think there should be a stronger policy on flamming & personal attacks that way ppl would be more friendly towards eachother.

For example what exactly happened to FireStorm? He says he was banned for anger problems?

This I & several other members were totally unaware of as we got along with him.

He must have really crossed the line?

I just think that we don't have a need for insults, flamming & personal attacks with all the horrible & miserable things going on in the world, we should be able to come online & not experience it here.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 15, 2004)

"my dick is as thick as a banana with the skin peeled." johnnny


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 15, 2004)

John Boy I got thru about 3 sentences of your pithy little condescending lecture and I, quite frankly, couldnt readn anymore. I did however catch your little "learn about life" statement at the end. I'd bet I forgot more about life then you'll ever learn and frankly if you take this crap that seriously then you need to get out and take a walk around the block for awhiles.

                                Not that weve ever had a problem anyways, and unless youv been on the moon for the last year there have been many,many threads Ive contributed to, people Ive helped, and even once or twice Ive actually been "sweet". I even like most of the people in this place even tho its rife with leftists,commies,bombthrowers,liberals, and west coast flakes of the worst kind. The woman in particular are likable here. and theres one thing I dont do and thats follow people around insulting them and hounding them, unlike a few douchebags here.

                           So my advice to you kid is "get a life". It aint all that serious. If your that sensitive a boy then I'll try and be sweeter around threads your in. Hows that?.......................................Rich


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

bulletproof1



> "my dick is as thick as a banana with the skin peeled." johnnny



I think you're in the wrong thread dude.

But yeah it is so what's the problem with that?


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

Rich46yo



> So my advice to you kid is "get a life". It aint all that serious. If your that sensitive a boy then I'll try and be sweeter around threads your in. Hows that?.......................................Rich



First of all I'm not a kid. & 2nd I actually have a busy life so don't start telling me that.

& it's not a matter of being sensitive, it's a matter of being more of a human being.

If you didn't read, Robert DiMaggio along with other members feel exactly the same way I do regarding this subject.


The way we are online also reflects on how we are in reality believe it or not.

I personally am sick & tired of all the flamming, personal attacks, & insults going on here.

& I believe that it is a disgrace to this forum & is truly bringing the quality of the forum down.

Maybe if ppl got on your case with flames for awhile you'd change your opinion.

But I'm sticking to mine & I don't care what you think.


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 15, 2004)

I dont get in flame war's..............kid! I'll throw the occasional shot across the bow but after that I leave it alone. If someones to big an asshole I'll put them on ignore. Dimaggio, for all his liberalism, is at least a big believer in free speech. He aint shy about throwing me an occasional shot either, and frankly I enjoy it.

                            You dont like what I say then put me on ignore. You arent old enough to figure that one out on your own? Ya little whiner! Frankly kid, while I admire how your "in touch with your feelings", this pre-teen whining is starting to get on my nerves. It would be easier if it came from a female, but to tell ya the truth most of the girls in the forumn have more balls then a lot of the guys.

                            Tella what? We'll put each other on ignore. Hows that grabya?. Frankly I found your 12yo lieing about having a big dick offensive..............."putting Johnny on ignore"..............................Rich


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 15, 2004)

OK...little Johnnny, with the little weinie, is on ignore...........................................  ..................Rich


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

Rich46yo



> You dont like what I say then put me on
> ignore. You arent old enough to figure that one out on your own? Ya little
> whiner! Frankly kid, while I admire how your "in touch with your
> feelings", this pre-teen whining is starting to get on my nerves. It would be
> ...



Personally I think that you are the one who's acting like a pre-teen at this moment.

I am far from such.

If you don't like this thread than stop replying to it.

This is exactly the type of behavior I don't think we need on this forum.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2004)

...


			
				Rich46yo said:
			
		

> John Boy I got thru about 3 sentences of your pithy little condescending lecture and I, quite frankly, couldnt readn anymore.
> Rich you contradict yourself. You talk about Johnnnys messages...
> You can imagine how others feel reading yours. Take the policital message for instance. The length of those messages could wrap around a football field time and time again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey I think I used the word "Rich" to many times there


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

Randy



> Hey I think I used the word "Rich" to many times there



I think so


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I just don't like Johnnny. Thank you and have a nice day


----------



## Monolith (Nov 15, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Randy
> 
> 
> 
> I think so



booger face


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832



> I just don't like Johnnny. Thank you and have a nice day



I never did anything to you.

As I've already said you can't say you really know a person online compared to knowing them in person.

The only way for most of us to get to know eachother better is via PM's or Instant messaging & e-mails.

Ppl just have to take the time.

You don't know me at all even though you think you do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I disagree, you can get the sense that a person is totally and completely full of sh*t and clueless online.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832



> I disagree, you can get the sense that a person is totally and
> completely full of sh*t and clueless online.



I disagree, the only way you could have a small chance of getting to know how someone really is online is to take the time to get to know them through PM's, e-mail & instant messaging & even then you don't always know.

But you think I'm full of sh!t & clueless?

This is uncalled for. There are a few things I could say about you but it is just a waste of time

Even here you are just trying to start something as usual.

You look for trouble that's the problem with you. I think you get off on it.

This forum doesn't need that.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I disagree, the only way you could have a small chance of getting to know how someone really is online is to take the time to get to know them through PM's, e-mail & instant messaging & even then you don't always know.
> 
> But you think I'm full of sh!t & clueless?
> 
> ...


Your an idiot.  I have talked to people on the boards, and MET them in person.  They are pretty much the same in person, that they are here.

With that said, I also think you are full of shit, and clueless.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your an idiot.  I have talked to people on the boards, and MET them in person.  They are pretty much the same in person, that they are here.
> 
> With that said, I also think you are full of shit, and clueless.



  

And no, I don't look for trouble Johnnny. I've said it before and I'll say it again- I just don't like you.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad Johnnny,  If I had a dime for all the people that hate me I would be retiring right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh, but I Like YOU Randy


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2004)

Sun Bitch....I have to go to school now    See you all in about 4 hours.


----------



## Du (Nov 15, 2004)

I look to Johnny for advice on building my inner chest. He is a treasure trove of information. Thank you Johnny.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I look to Johnny for advice on building my inner chest. He is a treasure trove of information. Thank you Johnny.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

Randy and crono,
I agree 100%. Hope you guy's knew I was joking with the circus show yesterday. When I got home from work at 4 in the morning I woke up my wife to show her that thread.

and that one guy.    For the love of God.

That was was a hoot.
Ive been insulted a few times here and it is irritating, but you know, there are a lot of uplifting pro's here too. Like Goalgetter, Britchick,mino  Oh sorry, forget the last one, Jeanie, OD, Robert dimag, 
My advise to you is stop looking back, hold your head up high, and don't kill anyone ifyou can't get away with it.LOL
Peace bro's


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh yeah, and rock


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

Premier



> Your an idiot.  I have talked to people on the boards, and MET them in
> person.  They are pretty much the same in person, that they are here.
> 
> With that said, I also think you are full of shit, and clueless.



Well we know what type of person Premier is with comments like this.
But it's not even worth my time explaining. If you don't already know you will never understand.

But you really can't tell how someone is online compared to being in person.

I bet if I met you in person, I would think differently of you than I do here in a positive way.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your an idiot. I have talked to people on the boards, and MET them in person. They are pretty much the same in person, that they are here.
> 
> With that said, I also think you are full of shit, and clueless.


Premier, Just me talking but try,

Im not entirly convinced you have the IQ to hold an intelec conversation with me, also your sexual preference is in question.

And im geussing by your IM content that you have Brown eye's?

(its a little more diplo like bro)


----------



## Du (Nov 15, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Premier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relax boss. People chase you because you keep responding to them. The best way to shut em down is to stop feeding the fire. As tough as it may be, let it go. Unless, of course, you enjoy the negative attention. 

Thats my advice. I have no ill will toward you, so Id suggest you think about that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and rock


rock what?!? LOL.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

P.S. Premi
You never answered my q from last week. How much u bench bro.


----------



## Du (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> rock what?!? LOL.


ROCK, ROCK ON. YOU ROCK.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> rock what?!? LOL.


Read my post just before that one


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Premier, Just me talking but try,
> 
> Im not entirly convinced you have the IQ to hold an intelec conversation with me, also your sexual preference is in question.
> 
> ...



Try?  Try what?  

And all this coming from someone that says "intelec conversation".  Your a dumbass too, so fuck you.



			
				cman said:
			
		

> P.S. Premi
> You never answered my q from last week. How much u bench bro.


10 Lbs.


----------



## Flex (Nov 15, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> if you take this crap that seriously then you need to get out and take a walk around the block for awhiles.



Amen  

(and not just you, Johnny, but EVERYone on the board)


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks bro


----------



## Flex (Nov 15, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> P.S. Premi
> You never answered my q from last week. How much u bench bro.



What does that matter?  

Does that indicate his toughness?
Or how much he knows about BB?

I fucking HATE that question.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Try? Try what?
> 
> And all this coming from someone that says "intelec conversation". Your a dumbass too, so fuck you.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Flex (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 10 Lbs.



DAMN!!! you one bigass mofo!

the answer i tell people is usually 7.5lb


----------



## Du (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 10 Lbs.


I can do that on a heavy day. Otherwise, you got me beat.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

Flex



> Amen
> 
> (and not just you, Johnny, but EVERYone on the board)



I still say there's no reason for flamming & personal attacks.

I don't think they were apart of Robert DiMaggio's intentions


----------



## Du (Nov 15, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Flex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No there isnt. But youre being very sensitive. This is the internet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Alright, let's leave Premi alone. He's one of the coolest guys on here. If you gotta put someone down, put me down instead.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Premier, Just me talking but try,
> 
> Im not entirly convinced you have the IQ to hold an intelec conversation with me, also your sexual preference is in question.
> 
> ...


That was a suggestion for you to say to Johnny not saying it to you . Just making lite of the thread.

As in 'instead of your full of sh**  baybe you have brown eyes.
Not the bightest crayon in the box are ya?

More humor, so you don't have to go postal again bro.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> ROCK, ROCK ON. YOU ROCK.


I _thought_ so, LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Read my post just before that one


Thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> That was a suggestion for you to say to Johnny not saying it to you . Just making lite of the thread.
> 
> As in 'instead of your full of sh**  baybe you have brown eyes.
> Not the bightest crayon in the box are ya?
> ...


Whew. I'm glad 'cause I like you, LOL.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Whew. I'm glad 'cause I like you, LOL.


you guys are a real hoot


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

Premier,
be nice or i will sick mino lee on ya bro.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Eat a dick.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> What does that matter?
> 
> Does that indicate his toughness?
> Or how much he knows about BB?
> ...


I asked him that cause he questioned the validity of a statement i made concerning my freinds max, not that i was talking to you anyway. but I don't measure how tuff a guy is buy his max bench or how big he is. 

Most of it is heart. 
You can look a guy in the eye's tell if he has it or not. just like you can look a dog in the face and tell if he bites or barks.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Eat a dick.


Not on the menu bro. why are you so angry all the time. Im not provokin. Chill.
Maybe you shoul ask your doc for some xxanax.
you will feel better


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Im not angry all the time.  Somehow you keep bringing my name up?

As Rock would say, "I just dont like you "


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not angry all the time. Somehow you keep bringing my name up?
> 
> As Rock would say, "I just dont like you "


Good if we ever meet in person you can say it to my face. bro
Besides, Ive looked into your eyes.   
You got picked on alot didnt you. now you think your the tuff guy. Well if your ever in atl, private message me. we'll hook up. Richard.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Alright you two. Let's seperate and make fun of Johnnny all together


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright you two. Let's seperate and make fun of Johnnny all together


 Ok sorry man


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 15, 2004)

All this peace, love and save the trees bullshit isnt for me. You have to EARN respect.

Johnnny has done nothing but lose mine.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

camarosuper6



> All this peace, love and save the trees bullshit isnt for me. You have to EARN respect.
> 
> Johnnny has done nothing but lose mine.



I could care less what you think of me.

But maybe our opinions would change over a few drinks at the nudie bar.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Good if we ever meet in person you can say it to my face. bro
> Besides, Ive looked into your eyes.
> You got picked on alot didnt you. now you think your the tuff guy. Well if your ever in atl, private message me. we'll hook up. Richard.



Ya had to talk shit, didnt you.  Worth the edit there Dick..
Its funny.  I never got picked on, or picked on others.  I pretty much keep to myself.  I only responded to you in this thread, because you replied to my post.  Believe me, if I am ever in Atlanta, I will hit ya up.  

Just curious, have you even made a helpful post related to BB?


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ya had to talk shit, didnt you. Worth the edit there Dick..
> Its funny. I never got picked on, or picked on others. I pretty much keep to myself. I only responded to you in this thread, because you replied to my post. Believe me, if I am ever in Atlanta, I will hit ya up.
> 
> Just curious, have you even made a helpful post related to BB?


matter of oppinion,
Can you have an conversation with out acting like a Dick?

I never did anything to you. But you have to push it.
and you got got picked on. I can see your weakness in the pics.

At least i don't go around rippin on people for talking.
Shows your insecure.

P.S. rubb alittle Vagasil on the sore spot. it may help


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 15, 2004)

> But maybe our opinions would change over a few drinks at the nudie bar



Thats a definite possibility.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> matter of oppinion,
> Can you have an conversation with out acting like a Dick?
> 
> I never did anything to you. But you have to push it.
> ...



Yup, I have plenty of them.  
Now that I look back, you never did anything to me.  The post was mis-interpreted, because I thought that you said I couldn't hold an intelligent conversation.  Then you go and insult me, with the 'not the brightest crayon' comment?  Seems like your the insecure one to me.
Oh, and throw a pic of yourself up.  Since I look so weak in mine.  You sure are one to talk, and I bet you hardly push the scales at 150lbs.

Oh, and if you were referring to me 'rippin' on Johnnny, you have no insight on our past altercations.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yup, I have plenty of them.
> Now that I look back, you never did anything to me. The post was mis-interpreted, *because I thought that you said I couldn't hold an intelligent conversation.* Then you go and insult me, with the 'not the brightest crayon' comment? Seems like your the insecure one to me.
> Oh, and throw a pic of yourself up. Since I look so weak in mine. You sure are one to talk, and I bet you hardly push the scales at 150lbs.
> 
> Oh, and if you were referring to me 'rippin' on Johnnny, you have no insight on our past altercations.


So you admitt. you jumped out of line first.
Also i put after the crayon remark, More humor so don't go postal. it was a joke.

lso, I did not say you were week. you are strong im sure. but in your eyes you are week. no heart.

There is a big difference. 

I tip the scales at 195.

heart wise im even bigger.

Pics are comming. are you ready bro?

I never wanted any probs, Its in your hands. we can move on or I will wait for an in town meet.

I asked him that cause he questioned the validity of a statement i made concerning my freinds max, not that i was talking to you anyway. but I don't measure how tuff a guy is buy his max bench or how big he is. 

Most of it is heart. 
You can look a guy in the eye's tell if he has it or not. just like you can look a dog in the face and tell if he bites or barks.





Do you understand that?

Now! you started this along time ago. with your freind is full of sh*t.

Are we on the same page? you talk sh*t all the time. I just asked a q.

So what do you bench?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 15, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> You can look a guy in the nuts tell if he has it or not. just like you can lick a dog in the face and tell if he bites or barks.


Interesting conjecture.


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Interesting conjecture.


This is not a tranny convo. so keep your beastiality comments with your kind.
Thank you.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 15, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> This is not a tranny convo. so keep your beastiality comments with your kind.
> Thank you.


So tell me, is it just looking, or do you also read men's hearts by massaging the nuts?  

Is this like a hobby for you?  Do you go around abusing poor dogs all day long, just to find out if they'll bite you or not? Sicko!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> So you admitt. you jumped out of line first.
> Also i put after the crayon remark, More humor so don't go postal. it was a joke.
> 
> lso, I did not say you were week. you are strong im sure. but in your eyes you are week. no heart.
> ...



Yup, I have no problem admitting that.  I was just going to leave it alone.  I don't care if your comment was in jest or not.. I don't know you, so what makes you think its cool to take pot shots at me?  I also don't see how you can get off saying that I have no heart, but whatever.  You don't know me, and have nothing to base that assumption off of.
As for me saying that(about friend), get it straight.  I said your friend "could" be full of shit, because you haven't seen him bench.  You have to understand that there are always people posting #'s online, so they really don't mean shit, unless that person has validity.
Anyway, you go on thinking I am weak at heart, and a shit talker.. but I am done arguing petty shit.  Later.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> All this peace, love and save the trees bullshit isnt for me. You have to EARN respect.


   

Come on Camaro,  our environment is in need of your support


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

See ya around


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2004)

Which circus show are you referring to?
There is like a new one each day   


			
				cman said:
			
		

> Randy and crono,
> 
> I agree 100%. Hope you guy's knew I was joking with the circus show yesterday. When I got home from work at 4 in the morning I woke up my wife to show her that thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## cman (Nov 15, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Which circus show are you referring to?
> There is like a new one each day


The "i see" circus. Mino gobble gobble lee


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh You mean the "Freak Show!"   That was sick


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't want to get into something here but I do want to say Premi's got alot of heart cman. You might be intuitive and know some things, but trust me about Premier. You guys got off to a bad start but he's been my friend for a long time now. Just can't let you say he's got no heart.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832



> You guys got off to a bad start but he's been my friend for a long time now. Just can't let you say he's got no heart.



I certainly do not want to start anything here, but this explains a lot now.


But I still firmly believe that as ironmagazine members we can make this a much better place.

TO ALL MEMBERS

It seems to me that some ppl just love looking for trouble & set out to cause it when there's no need for it.

This is when the personal attacks & flames begin.

I personally just do not see the point of all these personal attacks & flames.

I'm on a couple of other forums (non training) & this sort of thing just does not go on at all.

Nobody insults eachother or sets out to cause trouble.

It really is too bad that it can't be like this here.


----------



## Flex (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So tell me, is it just looking, or do you also read men's hearts by massaging the nuts?



Max, you are a f'ing riot


----------



## Flex (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> he's been my friend for a long time now. Just can't let you say he's got no heart.



I concur.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Johnnny, do you need some tissue paper to wipe your freaking tears?!?! Grow some man.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832



> Johnnny, do you need some tissue paper to wipe your freaking tears?!?! Grow some man.



No I don't need tissues & I have big enough ones already.

But I just think it's pathetic that ppl waste their time insulting & personally attacking other ppl.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, because I really don't feel like I'm wasting time...


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah flamming & personal attakcs IMO are pathetic & a waste of time.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 16, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Yeah flamming & personal attakcs IMO are pathetic & a waste of time.



whining IMO is pathetic and a waste of time.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

nikegurl



> whining IMO is pathetic and a waste of time.



To me this makes it clear that nikegurl enjoys flamming & personal attacks or she wouldn't be saying this.

I don't see how complaining about all the personal attacks & flamming going on over the last while is whining.

There are many ppl here who don't enjoy personal attacks or insulting ppl.

Not whining at all.


As I've said there have been other forums I've been on where there was no flamming whatsoever.

That's the way it should be here as well.

I personally think that it brings the quality of the forum down. & I know Robert DiMaggio agrees.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 16, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> To me this makes it clear that nikegurl enjoys flamming & personal attacks or she wouldn't be saying this.



then your reading comprehensiion is lacking.  i didn't attack or flame anyone.  i merely stated my opinion.  do you envision that your complaining (aka whining) will turn im into a "kinder gentler" forum?  ironic at best.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

nikegurl



> then your reading comprehensiion is lacking.  i didn't attack or flame
> anyone.  i merely stated my opinion.  do you envision that your
> complaining (aka whining) will turn im into a "kinder gentler" forum?  ironic
> at best.



My reading comprehension is fine but I see your spelling comprehension is lacking as there is only one i in that word.

No you didn't flame anyone I saw that clearly.

But your opinion supports flamming & personal attacks.

If you did not support these issues than you would have agreed that there is way too many personal attacks & flamming going on in this forum as of late.

You say my opinion is whining?

Well I say your opinion supports flamming making you just as bad as ppl who do personal attacks & flamming.

I'm not flamming anyone here, just stating my opinion


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 16, 2004)

ok now i think most craps here in IM have already regreted about insulting and cutting down on fellow forum sluts. So it is time to apologise me right now!!!


----------



## Monolith (Nov 16, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> nikegurl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Easy guys, johnny is flamming anyone!  NO MORE FLAMMING!

 DOWN WITH FLAMMING!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Alright, can you repeat the same thing once again Johnnny?


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (Nov 16, 2004)

I think a few more threads about not flaming people would help the cause.  Johnny?  Want to get them started for everyone?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I think a few more threads about not flaming people would help the cause.  Johnny?  Want to get them started for everyone?


   We won't flame you in those...Promise.


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)

Let's make a no flaming sticky


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)

And we can put a No Flaming Tattoo on Rock


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)

And maybe an "I love Johnnny" tattoo on Rock too 

And one on Nike's butt.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey now Randy! Better cut that out before I decide I'm hungry for some turkey.


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (Nov 16, 2004)

i like it ('cept for the tattoo)  we need multiple no flaming stickies in all of the forums.

in fact - we should have a no flaming section and johnny can mod.


----------



## cman (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't want to get into something here but I do want to say Premi's got alot of heart cman. You might be intuitive and know some things, but trust me about Premier. You guys got off to a bad start but he's been my friend for a long time now. Just can't let you say he's got no heart.


Maybe heart was the wrong word. Just when I look into his eyes I don't see a pit bull. More like a lab. Kinda big one, but a lab none the less. sure they have heart, but no warrior instincts.
Im just not used to people telling me to eat d*ck.

He is just a boy. I pistol whipped my first drug dealer before he was potty trained. for disrespecting me in front of my hommies. Ive been thru a war, Im a disabled war time vet. He needs to realize he knows nothing about the people he is insulting.

We did get off on the wrong foot Im sure. He seems like an alright guy for the most part. after all I see alot of myself in him when i was that age, but I didn't talk trash unless i was ready to back it up.
I wasnt telling him not to talk trash iether, i was jokingly telling him to do it more diplomatically.

The ball is in his court.

I am a helper, not a basher. but Danm it, I command respect.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

cman- I can respect what your trying to say or what you think you know. But again, I know premi and I'd say he's got warrior instincts and i have alot respect for the guy. Point comes down to I wish you two would just drop whatever crap is going on. Nothing else needs to be said from this point on. I like you too so I don't want to get in the middle of anything.


----------



## cman (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> cman- I can respect what your trying to say or what you think you know. But again, I know premi and I'd say he's got warrior instincts and i have alot respect for the guy. Point comes down to I wish you two would just drop whatever crap is going on. Nothing else needs to be said from this point on. I like you too so I don't want to get in the middle of anything.


We worked it out bro, thanks.
Right Premier.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

Monolith



> Easy guys, johnny is flamming anyone!  NO MORE FLAMMING!
> 
> DOWN WITH FLAMMING!



I'm not flamming anyone.

But yeah Flamming sucks & is pathetic to waste your time on.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> We worked it out bro, thanks.
> Right Premier.


----------



## cman (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

>


Your so cool, oh and good luck w/comp


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> We worked it out bro, thanks.
> Right Premier.


Cool, thanks buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Monolith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And another repeat from Johnnny.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 16, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I think a few more threads about not flaming people would help the cause.  Johnny?  Want to get them started for everyone?



Lay off, you big silly stupid head.


----------



## Flex (Nov 16, 2004)

Johnny=  =  =  ====


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Your so cool, oh and good luck w/comp



Thanks cman.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Johnny=  =  =  ====


   

Johnnny=


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> This is not a tranny convo. so keep your beastiality comments with your kind.
> Thank you.


Max is  a trannie? I love him even more.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 16, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> Lay off, you big silly stupid head.



quit yer whining goof ball


----------



## cman (Nov 16, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Max is a trannie? I love him even more.


Not that I'm judging you or anything, but please tell me the pic was fixxed?


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 16, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> quit yer whining goof ball



Goof ball? Goof ball?

You're a big meanie! You should change your handle to Meaniegurl.




The No Flame Zone forum will have to include a subforum for those of us in need of cyber hugs and cuddles.   

Johnnny, where's the love? Where's the fucking love man. Be gentle. Or I'll bite.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 16, 2004)

Dante B. said:
			
		

> You're a big meanie! You should change your handle to Meaniegurl.



I'll pm a mod


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)

*That's hillarious! I can picture it now...*


*"Your traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of no mind; a journey into a wondrous land whose boundaries **are that of limitless imagination - Next stop, *​*The *​*No Flaming Zone!"*​

*This zone is Sponored by NikeGirl*​*and is delivered to you by Randy on behalf of IM Magazine Forums*​


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

wow, how did I miss all of this?


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 16, 2004)

c'mon Jeanie.  whine about all of the flaming or flame some innocent victim.  your pick


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> c'mon Jeanie. whine about all of the flaming or flame some innocent victim. your pick


Ooh!  Ooh!!  I want to flame, its much more fun.  Let's see, I can't flame Randy anymore cause we agreed not to so i'll pick... eeni meanie miny Moe, Catcha a tiger by the toe, if he hollers let him go, eeny meanie miny moe...my mom said to pick the very best one and you are it>>>>>>>>>>>Johnnny!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 16, 2004)

way to wreck to forum with all that mean talk


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> way to wreck to forum with all that mean talk


Yea wel....you started it


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeanie



> Ooh! Ooh!! I want to flame, its much more fun. Let's see, I can't flame Randy anymore cause we agreed not to so i'll pick...   eeni meanie miny Moe, Catcha a tiger by the toe, if he hollers let him go, eeny meanie miny moe...my mom said to pick the very best one and you are it>>>>>>>>>>>Johnnny!



You sound like a 15yr old girl right now no offense.

But I'm assuming you're just kiddn' around so if so that's cool


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Jeanie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well no duh, Johnnny   I felt about 12 when I wrote it!


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 17, 2004)

Jeanie



> Well no duh,    Johnnny I felt about 12 when I wrote it!



Nice one.

But in all seriousness I really don't see the need or point of all the personal attacks & flamming that's been going on.

I think it's a big waste of everyone's time.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 17, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Jeanie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why dont you just copy and paste this line?     you have typed it 100 times already.     i mean damn, if you arent going to say anything new, why add to it?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

This can be very therapeutic....Come on Johnnny, join in!


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 17, 2004)

Well I feel the way I feel sorry for those who don't agree.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Well I feel the way I feel sorry for those who don't agree.


So you feel sorry for yourself.  I guess that's okay.  I have done that before


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 17, 2004)

Jeanie



> So you feel sorry for yourself. I guess that's okay. I have done that before



Forgive me, I meant to say 





> Well I feel the way I feel & am sorry for those who don't agree.



I was in the middle of working when I wrote that.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Nov 18, 2004)

Once again, I'm just sick of all the flamming & personal attacks towards ppl & I don't care if ppl believe otherwise.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

Once again, I'm just sick of all the flamming & personal attacks towards ppl & I don't care if ppl believe otherwise.

Just jokin with ya Johnnny


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Can Johnnny say anything else?!? And no, I'm *NOT* joking with you.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

I think Johnnny can say "Bite Me!"   

Just kiddin Rock...


----------



## cman (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Can Johnnny say anything else?!? And no, I'm *NOT* joking with you.


Not anything to do with this thread but, are you in the Nav?


----------



## cman (Nov 18, 2004)

Rock Not Randy.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

No, Rock's not in the Navy.  They have a policy against hairy lesbians.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

Especially hairy lesbians with tattoos


----------



## cman (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> No, Rock's not in the Navy. They have a policy against hairy lesbians.


Low man....Low.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Low man....Low.


You'd think so, but he's actually proud of the fact.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> No, Rock's not in the Navy.  They have a policy against hairy lesbians.


Add ugly in there and you've got it spot on   

No, I'm not in the Navy Cman. Why do you ask?


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832



> Can Johnnny say anything else?!? And no, I'm NOT joking with you.



This is definetely a flamming/personal attack supporter.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm sorry Johnnny. Can I give you a hug or a kiss?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

There, feel better?


----------



## cman (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Johnnny. Can I give you a hug or a kiss?


Statments like this make me wonder. Petty officer 1st class Rock.LOL

No really you have short hair so I guessed Maybe military and saw you are from VA so thought Norfolk.
I was In the nav. Gas turbine systems Mechanic. that is how I got into Engineering. I used to be a resteraunt Manager.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Haha. I mess with Johnnny any way I can!  

My brother-in-law is in the Navy. My wife died my hair gothic black by accident so we had to shave it off, LOL. I work in homeland security.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

_So what Johnnny got out of his chest ? _


----------



## cman (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha. I mess with Johnnny any way I can!
> 
> My brother-in-law is in the Navy. *My wife died my hair gothic black by accident* so we had to shave it off, LOL. I work in homeland security.


Woman are supposed to know how to do those sort of thing's correctly. Whats up w/that?

I came home from work the other day and my wifes truck was there but not her. so I asked my oldest,"where is your Mother?"

He says, " I think she went to the hair sallon, or something, not sure, she just came out of the room with redish purple hair crying and Ava picked her up. Been gone a hour or so"

Im thinking, boy he sounds compassionate.LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah, well she's messed up my hair more than once, LOL. It won't happen again


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Johnnny. Can I give you a hug or a kiss?


Here Rock,  you can give me one


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

MMMmmm.... I smell turkey baking....


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832

All I have to say to you is that you is that you are a personal attacking/flamming supporter.

I don't want any part of it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Then stop posting Johnnny. I only support attacking/flaming you. Not anyone else.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh, and that is all i have to say to you.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832



> Then stop posting Johnnny. I only support attacking/flaming you. Not
> anyone else.



You are really looking pathetic now. It's getting old

It is clear to me that you don't have anything better to do with your time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

No, I don't have anything better to do right now. Obviously you don't either.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832



> No, I don't have anything better to do right now. Obviously you don't either.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)




----------

